# Suchfunktion der Items "verbessern"



## pala_jens (8. März 2006)

Hallo liebes Blasc.de Team,

ich hätte eine kleine Bitte an euch.
Zunächst aber mal zum Hintergrund:

Unsere Gilde hat ein DKP-System auf dem kostenlosen Hoster buffed.de
(hängt mit funpics.de (oder so) zusammen).

Dieser verbietet leider einige PHP Funktionen, so dass es in unserem
DKP-System (http://eqdkp.com/) leider nicht möglich ist die Item-Details
beim 'mouseover' anzuzeigen.

Nun kann man das System etwas umbauen, sodass man einen Thottbot Link
(http://www.thottbot.com/index.cgi?s=) einbauen kann.

Da wir die deutsche Version (also mit deutschen Itemnamen) benutzen,
ist der Thottbot Link leider nicht sehr toll.

Die deutsche Version von eqDKP gibts hier:
http://www.brizer-homepage.de/


Jetzt hatte ich die Idee euren Link (http://www.blasc.de/?f=)
einzubauen. Konkrett würdet ihr also als Suchwert den Namen des Items bekommen.

Bei Thottbot ist es nun so, dass wenn man ein eindeutigen Itemname über 
http://www.thottbot.com/index.cgi?s=
übergibt kommt man direkt auf die Seite in der man die Itemdetails einsehen kann.

Bsp.: http://www.thottbot.com/?s=Earthfury Boots

Ruf ich nun bei euch folgende URL auf:
http://www.blasc.de/?f=Krie...von+Caer+Darrow

Kommt leider erst eine Übersichtsseite (in der es ja nur einen Eintrag gibt) und
man müsste noch mal klicken um die Details zu sehen.



Meine Bitte wäre es eine Funktion zur Verfügung zu stellen mit der man direkt 
(wie bei Thottbot) auf das Item kommt, wenn der Name eindeutig ist.

Also entweder wenn das Ergebnis eures f= nur ein Ergebnis liefert direkt das
Ergebnis anzeigen oder vielleicht eine ganz andere URL die dann speziell für
Items gilt.

Also sowas wie http://www.blasc.de/?in=
Also in für Itemname.


Ich hoffe ich konnte jedem verständlich machen, worum es mir geht.

Wir würden uns sehr über diesen Service freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen Dank.


----------



## Roran (11. März 2006)

pala_jens schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebes Blasc.de Team,
> 
> ich hätte eine kleine Bitte an euch.
> Zunächst aber mal zum Hintergrund:
> ...



Hi du,

kann ich bestätigen,
unsere Gilde war mit HP und Forum auch mal bei Ohost.
Ich kann dir nur einen heißen Tip geben.

Geh zu einem anderen Hoster, der Kostenlos WoW Gilden Hostet.

Den unser Hoster macht das, und mit dem kann man auch reden, wenn man was braucht, schau dir mal meine URL an.

Und geb uns als Referenz an, also das du über uns auf sie gekommen bist.


----------



## Crowley (11. März 2006)

```
http://www.blasc.de/?i=<Itemname>
```
sollte jetzt direkt zur Itemseite springen, wenn das Suchergebnis eindeutig ist.

Bsp: http://www.blasc.de/?i=Donnerzorn


----------



## pala_jens (13. März 2006)

@Sodan:
Danke aber bei welchen Hoster bist du denn?


@Crowley:
Super!! 1.000x danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkCloud14 (13. März 2006)

Hi,

da ich an einer Itemstats Version für das Simplemachines Forum arbeite ist den Nutzern 
des Addons aufgefallen, dass man bestimmte Items nicht findet wenn man nach dem ganzen
Namen sucht wie z.B. Abyssische Panzerhandschützer der Wiederherstellung 
Wenn man näheres dazu wissen will muss man erst nach Abyssische Panzerhandschützer
suchen und dann bekommt man erst die restlichen Infos dazu..

Bei wow.allakhazam kann man dazu z.B. Advanced Search benutzen. Gibt es auch bei
Blasc bereits diese Möglichkeit bzw. könnte man die Suche nach solchen Items nachrüsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?!?

Axo bekommt man die Infos zu den Subitems(so nenn ich die mal) auch aus einer XML Datei?

Schonmal im voraus Danke


P.S. Ein weiteres Item wäre z.B. Gravierter Helm der Ausdauer  hier muss man nach 
Gravierter Helm um an die Infos zum Gravierten Helm der Ausdauer zu kommen....


----------



## DarkCloud14 (23. März 2006)

DarkCloud14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> da ich an einer Itemstats Version für das Simplemachines Forum arbeite ist den Nutzern
> des Addons aufgefallen, dass man bestimmte Items nicht findet wenn man nach dem ganzen
> ...




Ehm Sorry das ich das Thema wieder pushe aber es würde mich jetzt doch mal
interessieren ob es nun schon möglich ist nach verschiedenen Varianten eines Items
im oben genannten Fall "Abyssische Panzerhandschützer" (Variante = Abyssische Panzerhandschützer der Wiederherstellung)
zu suchen oder ob so etwas eventuell noch kommt ?!? 

Danke


----------



## Roran (23. März 2006)

pala_jens schrieb:
			
		

> @Sodan:
> Danke aber bei welchen Hoster bist du denn?



Hast ne PN mit den infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

